# Aquael UniMax Pro Filters: An Initial Review



## Cich of it all

Great Filter!!!

I picked up a UniMax Pro 500 Plus the other day at my LFS. The price was $249.99, which seemed like a deal since Drs. F&S sells it for $370. What caught my eye was the fact that a UV sterilizer is built into the canister. I have had great experience with the Turbo-Twist UV sterilizer I recently purchased, so this feature in a canister seemed like a great idea. The only reviews I could find on the product were on drsfostersmith.com, and they were quite positive, but being something of a conspiracy theorist, I seldom trust the reviews I see on retailers web sites. I wanted another good sized canister for my 90 gallon, and this seemed like a perfect fit, so I took a chance went for it.

I got the thing home quickly and unpacked the box like a 6 year old on Christmas morning. Thereâ€™s nothing like that â€œnew plasticâ€


----------



## Cich of it all

Has anyone else tried one of these filters?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Told you they are excellent filters, just overlooked because of the price. glade your happy with it.


----------



## spow

I have three UniMax 250's and a 500. They are great filters. Very quiet. I can't hear anything. The quality of materials and design seems to be very good - with a solid and well built feel. They filter well and are as easy to maintain as anything else out there. As with any UV lamp, be very careful with the quartz sleeve around the bulb if you remove it to clean it or if you need to change the bulb. I was clumbsy and broke one. I'm happy with mine. :thumb:


----------



## Cich of it all

Great to hear! fellow Wisconsinite.


----------



## Cich of it all

Follow up - 07/19/07:
So far, so good, for the most part. I continue to be impressed with the pumping power and silence of the UniMax. The filtration seems to be great too, as I no longer see any floaties in the water. My only concern at this point is the performance of the UV sterilizer. The water cloudiness only seems to be partially cleared up. I have a feeling that the flow rate is too fast for the internal UV light to do much good. I tried running the filter at about 50% flow, which is done very easily by rotating the â€œcontrol unitâ€


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

so hows it runnin


----------



## Cich of it all

It's the best filter I have. I prefer it over my C360's and my Eheim classics. I think it could go head to head with the Eheim proIII. The UV light is disappointing though.


----------



## DnBraver1210

I know about their products since I am living in Poland which is where these products are manufactured. I haven't used Aquael's external filters, but I have had loads of success with their "turbofilters" which are basically a powerhead attached to a media chamber (for both bio or chemical media) with a prefilter. They are good supplementary filters in addition to providing much needed circulation. I am not surprised to hear that you are having success with it Aquael seems to produce quality reliable goods and I would recommend their products. For anyone who is interested here is their homepage:

http://sklep.aquael.pl/index.html


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Thanks for the link DnBraver1210


----------



## Cich of it all

Hello anyone who cares! :lol: 
I should have updated this thread weeks ago, but the reason the UV sterilizer didn't seem to work is because it was plugged into a non-functioning outlet on my old power strip. Works great now!


----------



## Bob1

I am going to order one today!


----------



## Cich of it all

Right on! :thumb: 
What size are you going to get? (sorry I never got back to you Bob)


----------



## Bob1

I am going for the overkill, the 700.


----------



## Cich of it all

Did you get it yet? Let us know how you like it when you do...


----------



## Lugnut

Cich of it All - I am seriously considering a 500 or 700. Are you still happy with your aquael 500? Anything break, not fit as well anymore, etc? Also have you noticed excessive buildup in the UV area? How often do you expect to have to change the bulb?

Also I cant find the media volumes for these filters listed anywhere. Maybe I am not looking in the right place.

http://bowheads.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1479
This person seems to have had some troubles. Have you had any troubles like this?

Thanks in advance for your time. I guess I am looking for more reassurance before I drop $300 on an "unproven" but intriguing product.

BTW, little background on my current cannister filter ownership:

Eheim Pro II - Love it
Rena XP4 - Dislike it and don't trust it.
Fluval 304 - Hate it. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## Cich of it all

*Lugnut*:
Still love it! No problems whatsoever. The poster in that thread probably sucked something large into the filter. The UV area stays pretty clean since the water is filtered by the time it gets there. I don't expect to have to change the bulb any more frequently than a stand-alone UV sterilizer. As far as media volume goes, Iâ€™d estimate about 8 liters (2.1 gallons). I can evenly divide a 4 liter bucket of seachem matrix into 2 of its 4 baskets.
You can find the Unimax 500 for $250, which is a good value considering you get what would be a $100 UV out of the deal. The closest comparisonof a Unimax 500 to an Eheim would be the 2128 pro II. The Unimax costs about $50 more, but you get more media capacity, the UV sterilizer, and a more powerful pump. Itâ€™s a tough call I guess. I like my Eheim pro a lot too. Iâ€™d say quality-wise they are about equal, but if youâ€™re nervous about dropping $250 on one and youâ€™re more comfortable buying another Eheim, I wouldnâ€™t talk you out of an Eheim. For only $40-50 more you could get the Unimax 700, which IMO canâ€™t be touched by a pro II. The Pro III on the other hand (the 2080) probably outperforms the 700, but then youâ€™re talking about spending close to $400.

My current canister filters:
(2) Marineland c-360's - Absolutley awesome. The best value out there. A little noisy though.
(2) Eheim 2217's - There great, but a pain to maintain compared to the newer style canisters. Loud too.
(1) Eheim Pro 2224 - Very nice, very quiet. No complaints, but I only paid $100 for mine. Full price would be too expensive IMO.
(1) Unimax 500 - well, duh! MY favorite, but the C-360's are a close second.
(1) MArineland H.O.T. Mag pro - Absolute garbage!


----------



## Lugnut

CoiA - Thanks for the detailed reply, it really helps. I thought of a couple more questions. 

1 - Does it start back up on its own after the power comes back on after an outage?
2 - The cheapest I have fount the 700 is for 299.99 at that Fish place. Are you aware of a better deal anywhere?
3 - In regards to the UV, it seems like with the high flow rate through there that it should do fine on algae, but that the flow might be a little quick to take care of parasites. Any thoughts?

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## Cich of it all

1 - Yes
2 - That Fish Place has the prices I've found on them.
3 - That does seem possible, although I believe only a portion of the water that is flowing through the filter at a given time is passing by the UV light since it looks like there are two paths the water can take on the way out. I may be wrong, and if I am, the flow rate probably is too fast for parasites to be zapped. I run a 2nd UV sterilizer on that tank just for extra piece of mind, so I may not know it if it was letting parasites by.


----------



## Lugnut

I suppose one could also slow down the filter flow for a while if a parasite outbreak was suspected.

Well, I think I will probably take the plunge on the 700. Thanks again for the feedback. If I take the plunge, I will add my impressions to your thread if you don't mind. That way the "reviews" will be easy for people to find.


----------



## Cich of it all

Here's a little update regarding this filter. I discovered another strength. The pumping power is so strong that the filter runs as well as it normally does with zero head. I have it set up on a temporary tank right now. It's a 125g, but it's just sitting on the floor. The filter is at the same height as the tank, and it is working great! Most canisters don't have enough power to keep a siphon going in this situation. I tried one of my C360's it couldn't do it.


----------



## gtsum

cich - glad you are likeing it (I was not familiar with this filter until this post...I may have to take a look a long look at them now)...I have a question as I am running a couple C360's (I like them, but they do make a humming sound and I am not convinced they can polish the water??) Did you see an increase in water clarity when you changed from the x360's? I seem to have floaties in the tank (running 2 C360's on a 75 gallon) and I cannot git rid of it. I am running the stock c360 filtration, but I did take out the carbon in the 2nd basket and I put pot scrubbies in there...I am also using filter floss on top of the top bucket (the one with the ceramic rings). Either I am not using enough filter floss, or I need to use a polishing pad on top of the filter floss, OR the C360 just does not get the water sparkling clean??? Just wondering what your experience was


----------



## Cich of it all

I still use my 360's (2 of them). I think they work beautifully; the only negative is the noise - not the quietest canister. The Unimax is totally silent.

I run the following media in the C360's, and the water is always crystal clear:

Basket #1 - bottom: 1/2 full of Eheim pre-filter hexagons (Efimech) with one of the stock black C360 sponges on top of that.

Basket #2: first, the other C360 black sponge, then (3) blue bonded filter pads - scissor cut to fit.

Basket #3: First the stock C360 ceramic rings, then poly-fil (Wal-Mart crafts department - great, cheap water polishing.)

Basket #4 - top: Full of Seachem Matrix for more bio-filtration.

A couple of notes:
I don't use the bio-balls because I don't feel they are very efficient in a canister. They work great in a wet/dry where there is lots of oxygen. I feel the same way about the pot scrubbers. They will provide some bio-filtration, but nowhere near as much as a basket full of Seachem Matrix.
The stock C360 polishing pad doesn't work too well. It clogs fast and is expensive to replace once or twice a month. The poly-fil from Wal-Mart works better and is cheaper. Just don't put it on the very top because the fibers can get sucked into the impeller.
By using the blue-bonded pads, there is less debris to get collected by the polishing media, thereby allowing it to be replaced less often.

HTH


----------



## gtsum

Cich of it all said:


> I still use my 360's (2 of them). I think they work beautifully; the only negative is the noise - not the quietest canister. The Unimax is totally silent.
> 
> I run the following media in the C360's, and the water is always crystal clear:
> 
> Basket #1 - bottom: 1/2 full of Eheim pre-filter hexagons (Efimech) with one of the stock black C360 sponges on top of that.
> 
> Basket #2: first, the other C360 black sponge, then (3) blue bonded filter pads - scissor cut to fit.
> 
> Basket #3: First the stock C360 ceramic rings, then poly-fil (Wal-Mart crafts department - great, cheap water polishing.)
> 
> Basket #4 - top: Full of Seachem Matrix for more bio-filtration.
> 
> A couple of notes:
> I don't use the bio-balls because I don't feel they are very efficient in a canister. They work great in a wet/dry where there is lots of oxygen. I feel the same way about the pot scrubbers. They will provide some bio-filtration, but nowhere near as much as a basket full of Seachem Matrix.
> The stock C360 polishing pad doesn't work too well. It clogs fast and is expensive to replace once or twice a month. The poly-fil from Wal-Mart works better and is cheaper. Just don't put it on the very top because the fibers can get sucked into the impeller.
> By using the blue-bonded pads, there is less debris to get collected by the polishing media, thereby allowing it to be replaced less often.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the info..it looks like I need to look at changing mine up a bit! How much of the Efimech are you using? About 1 liter in each canister? What about the Seachem matrix? About 2 liters in each canister? Thanks again for the info...I currently have my filter floss on the top, so that may be some of my issues


----------



## gtsum

Cich of it all said:


> I still use my 360's (2 of them). I think they work beautifully; the only negative is the noise - not the quietest canister. The Unimax is totally silent.
> 
> I run the following media in the C360's, and the water is always crystal clear:
> 
> Basket #1 - bottom: 1/2 full of Eheim pre-filter hexagons (Efimech) with one of the stock black C360 sponges on top of that.
> 
> Basket #2: first, the other C360 black sponge, then (3) blue bonded filter pads - scissor cut to fit.
> 
> Basket #3: First the stock C360 ceramic rings, then poly-fil (Wal-Mart crafts department - great, cheap water polishing.)
> 
> Basket #4 - top: Full of Seachem Matrix for more bio-filtration.
> 
> A couple of notes:
> I don't use the bio-balls because I don't feel they are very efficient in a canister. They work great in a wet/dry where there is lots of oxygen. I feel the same way about the pot scrubbers. They will provide some bio-filtration, but nowhere near as much as a basket full of Seachem Matrix.
> The stock C360 polishing pad doesn't work too well. It clogs fast and is expensive to replace once or twice a month. The poly-fil from Wal-Mart works better and is cheaper. Just don't put it on the very top because the fibers can get sucked into the impeller.
> By using the blue-bonded pads, there is less debris to get collected by the polishing media, thereby allowing it to be replaced less often.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the info..it looks like I need to look at changing mine up a bit! How much of the Efimech are you using? About 1 liter in each canister? What about the Seachem matrix? About 2 liters in each canister? Thanks again for the info...I currently have my filter floss on the top, so that may be some of my issues


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

I really like this canister. Only reason I'm not getting one is the Price. I would love to get one though.


----------



## Cich of it all

1 liter of Efimech and 2 liters of Matrix is about what I have.


----------



## Markolodeon

From a price standpoint based on two major online retailers:

Eheim Pro III 2180, 450GPH w/500W heater - $400 (plus $150-190 for media)
AQUAEL UniMax Pro 700 370 GPH w/UV sterilizer - $400 (includes media, no heater)

The instructions on the Aquael about "pumping vigourusly 5-10 times and repeating if necessary" scares me off a little. I've never thought for a moment my African Cichlids required a UV sterilzer, plus wouldn't it be a drawback where you want to grow algae? Filters, heat and lights, that's been plenty for a long, long time. But the idea of a 20" spraybar *and* a diffuser, make it mighty tempting.

What is the height of the 700? An Eheim Pro II at 13 inches high fits great under a 125 gallon stand, but the Pro III at 20.5" tall (per Fosters) or 22" tall (per petsolutions) would be a really tight if not impossible fit. The Perfecto pine stands have a 2" lip on the bottom (when doors are open) and even with canisters on the Pro III it would seem wheeling them in and out (and over that lip) for maintenance would cause undue stress to the stand?

Amazing Marineland has yet to build a "big-tank" canister.


----------



## Cich of it all

> Eheim Pro III 2180, 450GPH w/500W heater - $400 (plus $150-190 for media)
> AQUAEL UniMax Pro 700 370 GPH w/UV sterilizer - $400 (includes media, no heater)


Actually:
AQUAEL UniMax Pro 700 *450 GPH* _(with media - same as Eheim)_ w/UV sterilizer - *$299* (includes media, no heater)

The primer doesn't _really _require "vigorous" pumping. The canister begins to siphon fill after just a few normal pumps.

I couldn't tell you the height of a Unimax 700; I have the 500.



> Amazing Marineland has yet to build a "big-tank" canister.


...Love my C360's - I'd like to see a C450!


----------



## Markolodeon

^Everyone who read this thread must have bought one from That Fish Place, the only model left is the 150. Otherwise there's Fosters, which has the Model 700 for $400, the 500 for $370 and so on.

The Eheim Pro III does not come with media, the Pro II does. If one were to compare strictly on price it would seem the closest to the Pro II is the Unimax 250 (again based on Foster's pricing). I know just a few months back I paid less for a Pro II than Foster's current price for the Unimax 250.

A better comparison would be between the Pro III and Unimax 700. There was a similar post a while back comparing the Fluval FX-5 against the Pro III, that was very interesting and helpful. Wish I had a spare $900 laying around to try them out (and the tanks to go with them  ).


----------



## farin

Cich of it all said:


> 1 liter of Efimech and 2 liters of Matrix is about what I have.


Hi new to this forum
I've just bought Aquael 250 Unimax Plus UV
It came complete with the filter media, as you have been using this type of filter for awhile now, what filter media would you recommend
Also there does not seem any room for any filter, are you using any filter wool or this not needed. I would like to the perfect crystal clear water, without any floaties.

Regards Farin


----------



## farin

*Cich of it all*

Hi hope you dont mind me sending you a message.
Seen your post regarding the Aquaeal Filter.
I've just bought Aquael 250 Unimax Plus UV 
It came complete with the filter media, as you have been using this type of filter for awhile now, what filter media would you recommend 
Also there does not seem any room for any filter, are you using any filter wool or this not needed. I would like to the perfect crystal clear water, without any floaties.

Regards Farin


----------



## Cich of it all

Hello Farin, welcome to the forum! :thumb:

The Unimax has been packaged a couple of different ways in regard to included media. The version that I got included:
- coarse sponges for the first (top) basket
- looses carbon pellets for the next basket
- zeolite for the the next basket
- bio-balls for the final (bottom) basket

The top basket I left alone. The included sponges do a good job of filtering out the bigger debris.

The second form the top basket, where the carbon was intended to go, I filled with poly-fil (as you say filter "wool") for filtering out the smaller stuff and keeping the water crystal clear. I didn't use the carbon because it really isn't necessary.

The third basket down, which is where the zeolite was supposed to go, I filled with Seachem matrix - an excellent biological filter media. I didn't use the zeolite because it (like carbon) needs to be replaced regularily, and I prefer to have the bio media do the ammonia removal.

As far as the bottom basket goes, I initially used the included bio-balls, but later replaced them with another basket full of Seachem Matrix. Bio-balls are not a very efficient bio-media when used in a canister, but having them in there coupled with the Matrix in the #3 basket, may be enough bio-media.

I'm not sure if the 250 has 3 or 4 baskets, but if it only has 3, I would just set it up like I setup my top 3 baskets.

HTH!


----------



## farin

Cich of it all said:


> Hello Farin, welcome to the forum! :thumb:
> 
> The Unimax has been packaged a couple of different ways in regard to included media. The version that I got included:
> - coarse sponges for the first (top) basket
> - looses carbon pellets for the next basket
> - zeolite for the the next basket
> - bio-balls for the final (bottom) basket
> 
> The top basket I left alone. The included sponges do a good job of filtering out the bigger debris.
> 
> The second form the top basket, where the carbon was intended to go, I filled with poly-fil (as you say filter "wool") for filtering out the smaller stuff and keeping the water crystal clear. I didn't use the carbon because it really isn't necessary.
> 
> The third basket down, which is where the zeolite was supposed to go, I filled with Seachem matrix - an excellent biological filter media. I didn't use the zeolite because it (like carbon) needs to be replaced regularily, and I prefer to have the bio media do the ammonia removal.
> 
> As far as the bottom basket goes, I initially used the included bio-balls, but later replaced them with another basket full of Seachem Matrix. Bio-balls are not a very efficient bio-media when used in a canister, but having them in there coupled with the Matrix in the #3 basket, may be enough bio-media.
> 
> I'm not sure if the 250 has 3 or 4 baskets, but if it only has 3, I would just set it up like I setup my top 3 baskets.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks for replying
The 250 comes with 4 baskets.
I've left the first basket (top) with 3 layers of sponge
Second Basket I've filled with Eheim Mech and one layer of sponge
Third basket a mix of Carbon & Zeolite (temporarily while the biological filter matures) and one layer of sponge.
Forth basket with Eheim Substrat and a bottom layer of filter wool.

I will be removing the Carbon & Zeolite next month and filling the basket with ?

One more question how long does the filter wool last between cleans/replacement, basically how often are you finding the need to open the filter to carry out maintenance.

Regards Farin


----------



## Cich of it all

> One more question how long does the filter wool last between cleans/replacement, basically how often are you finding the need to open the filter to carry out maintenance.


About once a month.

Sounds like you've got a pretty good plan in place, although you may consider placing the Efimech on the very top because it is intended to be a "pre-filter". It's supposed to block the bigger chunks from going into the sponges as well as provide redirection of water flow to spread the flow evenly across the filter area.


----------



## farin

Cich of it all said:


> One more question how long does the filter wool last between cleans/replacement, basically how often are you finding the need to open the filter to carry out maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> About once a month.
> 
> Sounds like you've got a pretty good plan in place, although you may consider placing the Efimech on the very top because it is intended to be a "pre-filter". It's supposed to block the bigger chunks from going into the sponges as well as provide redirection of water flow to spread the flow evenly across the filter area.
Click to expand...

I've had a bit of a rethink since my last post.

Already moved the Efimech to the very top.
Filled the next basket with 3 layers of filter sponge slightly finner grade than which came with the filter.
Third basket filled with Eheim substrat.
Final basket was filled with 2 layers of fine filter sponge slightly finner grade then basket 2 and 2 layers of filter wool.

The Carbon & Zeolite have been removed.

Just hope I've not over done it with sponge grade and prematurely removing the Carbon & Zeolite

Regards Farin


----------

